# My 3 gals entering teens



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

How time flies...our Tweety hit 1 year last weekend...our Cosette is hitting 8 months next week...and my sweet daughter Emma is going to be 11 years old next week.

Three tweenager girls in the house...

I LOVE IT!!!...(uhhh -- most of the time)...


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pretty photos, Hedy! Love that with your sweet daughter and of course with you and Cosette or Tweety looking over your shoulder? I think it's Tweety, right?

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Your 3 girls are beautiful!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

..and what beautiful "Teens" they are!!! Congratulations.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They both are simply adorable!!! Just two of the cutest malt babies I have seen~~~I know you are proud of them!!:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh gorgeous pics!!!!

We have to get Marina and Emma together - I think they'd have a blast! I'm showing in Pasadena June 5th and 6th - is that close?


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, you are so lucky to have 3 girls, and may I add totally gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous . . .thanks Hedy for sharing . . .keep it coming :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg how perfect are those pics with them looking straight at camera .. adorable all of them !


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

your girls are beautiful ..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow you are soooo blessed, wish I had your three teens


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know Hedy -- I think it's time to move out. Three teens under one roof. Here's an idea -- send all three of them my way...they're all so beautiful I'll "have to" put up with them Gorgeous pix of gorgeous tweens.:wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Three tweens! Don't let 'em talk on the phone too much! Darling pics.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice pics, Hedy! And I love your siggy - well done! Jack & Jill can't wait to play with Tweety and Cosy on Saturday!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh gorgeous pics!!!!
> 
> We have to get Marina and Emma together - I think they'd have a blast! I'm showing in Pasadena June 5th and 6th - is that close?



I have learned so much here on SM on how to care for my malts from all of the veteran maltese owners/experts, that we have ya'll to thank for inspiration on how to make our malts 'feel and look their best'...

I would love for Marina and Emma to have a time together...Pasadena is not far, but we have a family wedding that weekend and will be in Long Beach that weekend...it is also my Emma's 11bday weekend...

We'll get our girls together hopefully soon...lmk if you come down to OC during the summer...the girls can meet at our home!!!

Claudia -- thanks for the pics you took at the beach for us...memories we wouldn't have if you didn't have your camera...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh adorable soon-to-be-teens  thanks for sharing

Kat


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

gorgeous girls!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What beautiful teens! All three are so cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What pretty girls!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Truly very cute tweens!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow- what beautiful Maltese!! I love Tweety's little hair cut too...that is precious!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your girls are gorgeous!! Beautiful pics :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What beautiful girls you have. Time does fly doesn't it?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

What beautiful pictures and beautiful girls!


----------

